# New Fenix PD30 Cree XP-G LED Flashlight 265 Lumens



## NewTech (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone ?.

:wave:


----------



## richardcpf (Dec 8, 2009)

Havent seen this in 4sevens site yet but I believe the specs are pretty similar to the quark 2x123...


----------



## NewTech (Dec 8, 2009)

No, I didn't have this one yet.
I saw on this http://www.lightjunction.com/fenix-flashlights/fenix-pd/fenix-pd30-r4-flashlight.html

and it's available for sale.


----------



## berry580 (Dec 8, 2009)

right... so the whopping new PD30 is 5cents cheaper than the Quark 123^2, but has a lower bin (R4), probably won't be regulated on lithium (-ion) in low modes and lacks a true low low.

hmm... maybe its selling point is higher relative efficiency? *shrugs*


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 9, 2009)

berry580 said:


> right... so the whopping new PD30 is 5cents cheaper than the Quark 123^2, but has a lower bin (R4), probably won't be regulated on lithium (-ion) in low modes and lacks a true low low.
> 
> hmm... maybe its selling point is higher relative efficiency? *shrugs*



Well actually the PD30s of the past have been regulated using 2xRCR123 iirc. However not fully regulated using a 17670 if that's what you meant. But then again neither is the Quark 123^2. 

But I'd assume yet again Fenix will shun the 18650 cell for EDC lights. At least 4Sevens made the 18650 tube for us and went with the other light heads bing buck/boost circuits. 

We'll have to see how well the Fenix optics work. I'd be interested to see a head to head comparison between these two competing light models. Imho the difference between the flux bins won't be visible to the human eye; but the tint bins, that may be another story.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 9, 2009)

Of course I just bought the R2 version, (which I really like) so at first I was a little irritated...but then I remembered I actually sold my Quark 123(2) turbo because I liked the PD30+ r2 version better...so I will pass on the upgrade...but if I did not have this one....I would be very interested.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Dec 9, 2009)

NewTech said:


> Anyone ?.



I've been waiting for somewhere to have these for sale. I'm planning on buying one asap because of the runtime on medium and the reported wider spill of the beam.

I'd like to give my usual suppliers in the UK a chance to get this in but if they don't give me a date for it, I'll happily order from Light Junction.


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 9, 2009)

I really like the beam of the new XP-G R5.

I already convinced with the new PD10 ti!!! :twothumbs


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 9, 2009)

woodrow said:


> Of course I just bought the R2 version, (which I really like) so at first I was a little irritated...but then I remembered I actually sold my Quark 123(2) turbo because I liked the PD30+ r2 version better...so I will pass on the upgrade...but if I did not have this one....I would be very interested.



Yes I'm in the same boat I just recently received two of the R2 models and then they put these out without any warning. I'm a little irritated to say the least. Oh well I should get my R5 Quark tommorow.


----------



## strinq (Dec 9, 2009)

These lights just get brighter and brighter...just got my PD30 a couple of months ago and already i feel the need for another one with a newer LED...sigh...


----------



## Dan FO (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't really own many Fenix lights but a dealer just threw in a free P3D Q5 on a purchase I made. It's 215 lumens and I doubt I could tell the difference between 215 and 265 lumens. If they had left it at 215 and increased the run time they might be on to something. In the lights I have I have found that the XP-G R5 does not throw as well as the XR-E Q5. The XP-G is more flood as far as I can see in most of the smaller reflectors we use in flashlights.


----------



## techwg (Dec 10, 2009)

I am a little disappointed with this lumen range. I was hoping for a 300 lumen  I rarely ever use turbo more than for a few seconds, so I'm debating if this is worth the upgrade since the other modes do not have that big of a change in lumens or runtime.

I on the other hand will certainly be buying the new PD10. Just really not sure about this new PD30 though


----------



## techwg (Dec 13, 2009)

The titanium PD10 has an R5 in it. Why would they not use the better led in the new PD30 ?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Dec 13, 2009)

techwg said:


> The titanium PD10 has an R5 in it. Why would they not use the better led in the new PD30 ?



Maybe the R5 is more expensive and they wanted to hit a certain cost point with this light.


----------



## techwg (Dec 13, 2009)

Perhaps, although i would not mind paying that extra 2 dollars more that its likely to cost.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Dec 13, 2009)

techwg said:


> Perhaps, although i would not mind paying that extra 2 dollars more that its likely to cost.



I've got tired of waiting for this to become available over here, kept looking around and found something else that better meets my runtime requirements.

(I wanted a compact light with a long runtime rather than a really bright light)


----------



## Corvette6769 (Dec 14, 2009)

techwg said:


> I am a little disappointed with this lumen range. I was hoping for a 300 lumen  I rarely ever use turbo more than for a few seconds, so I'm debating if this is worth the upgrade since the other modes do not have that big of a change in lumens or runtime.
> 
> I on the other hand will certainly be buying the new PD10. Just really not sure about this new PD30 though


 
Me too, I understood the XP-G was to be 345 lumens.

Back in May, I posted from the Cree press release that the Cree XLamp XP-G LED (at only 3.5mm x 3.5mm, the smaller XP-G is rated 139 lumens per watt at 350 mA and driven at 1 A, the XP-G produces 345 lumens, which is 37 percent brighter, 53 percent more efficient, and 80% smaller than the brightest XR-E LED)


----------



## skyfire (Dec 14, 2009)

woodrow said:


> Of course I just bought the R2 version, (which I really like) so at first I was a little irritated...but then I remembered I actually sold my Quark 123(2) turbo because I liked the PD30+ r2 version better...so I will pass on the upgrade...but if I did not have this one....I would be very interested.


 
ive had my quark 123x2 tactical R5 for about a week now, and its now my favorite light (my apologize to my beloved M20 premium) at first i wasnt impressed, but now that ive used it on a regular basis at work, im loving it.

in fact i love it so much, im thinking of getting the PD30, in which bin... i dont know yet. love the size of these lights, and the spill. only thing is that i wished the quark's spill was brighter, but i cant complain. it does have surprising good throw.

the quark has a very wide hot spot and spill, which i prefer, my range at work is 70 feet at most. and its very effective for my use.

woodrow.... can i ask why you prefer the pd30 over the quark? cause im really considering one, im also considering the jetbeam m1x, and tk40 aaahhhh, i needs mo money!


----------



## woodrow (Dec 14, 2009)

The main thing I like about the PD30+ r2 better than the Quark Turbo (besides the warmer tint) was the quick way I have access to 3 nicely spaced levels with the bezel loose. Low at 15 lumens is as low as I really normally like...and having 60 and 115 right there in under a second is really nice. I have the same delima about my new JetIII M. I like it...it is really well built..and it is easier to tailstand than the Fenix... plus it takes 18650's. But, I have to pick one low level...instead of having 3 to choose from.


----------



## techwg (Dec 15, 2009)

Corvette6769 said:


> Me too, I understood the XP-G was to be 345 lumens.
> 
> Back in May, I posted from the Cree press release that the Cree XLamp XP-G LED (at only 3.5mm x 3.5mm, the smaller XP-G is rated 139 lumens per watt at 350 mA and driven at 1 A, the XP-G produces 345 lumens, which is 37 percent brighter, 53 percent more efficient, and 80% smaller than the brightest XR-E LED)



Fenix seems to like their nice round standard type runtimes. I am sure that we would need a R7 or R8 to "actually" get 300 lumens from a PD light... I would love to get a 1 hour turbo with the maximum brightness that runtime offers with the PD30. Then have a low which gives 100 hours. Something like that


----------



## adnj (Dec 15, 2009)

woodrow said:


> The main thing I like about the PD30+ r2 better than the Quark Turbo (besides the warmer tint) was the quick way I have access to 3 nicely spaced levels with the bezel loose. Low at 15 lumens is as low as I really normally like...and having 60 and 115 right there in under a second is really nice. I have the same delima about my new JetIII M. I like it...it is really well built..and it is easier to tailstand than the Fenix... plus it takes 18650's. But, I have to pick one low level...instead of having 3 to choose from.



The Quark Turbo has the Tactical interface. When you move from Tactical to Regular, you get a extra moonlight low over the Fenix. I can't really tell the difference between the XP-E R2 and the XP-G R5 unless they are side by side.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 16, 2009)

adnj said:


> The Quark Turbo has the Tactical interface. When you move from Tactical to Regular, you get a extra moonlight low over the Fenix. I can't really tell the difference between the XP-E R2 and the XP-G R5 unless they are side by side.


 
I am looking forward to getting the new Quark forward clicky 123x2 with the R5 when they come in. I was impressed by my Quark...and I like 17650 compatibilitity...which the Fenix does not really have.


----------



## MattK (Dec 16, 2009)

The R4's - or atleast our order of PD30 R4's - started shipping from the factory a few days ago so they'll begin shipping to customers shortly.

They're probably not R5's because R5's are still very hard to get in China - the distributors there do not have them which is why there were so few PD10 Ti's made. 

I assure you that most of the er...extreme low price sites in China selling 'R5' based products are not telling the truth - they're shipping R3's since no one can tell the difference.

The only reason some Mfr's, like Olight, have real R5's is that they're being procured directly from Cree here in the US and shipped to the factories by distributors.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 16, 2009)

strinq said:


> These lights just get brighter and brighter...just got my PD30 a couple of months ago and already i feel the need for another one with a newer LED...sigh...


 
I'm very anxious to see the COLOR of the PD30 XP-G beam. If it's white I'm in. (I know it's not popular but I actually prefer bluish white to warm white but white-white is best in my book) The Quarks are great lights but too greenish for me.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 16, 2009)

MattK said:


> They're probably not R5's because R5's are still very hard to get in China - the distributors there do not have them which is why there were so few PD10 Ti's made.
> 
> I assure you that most of the er...extreme low price sites in China selling 'R5 based productss are not telling the truth - they're shipping R3's since no one can tell the difference.
> 
> The only reason some Mfr's, like Olight, have real R5's is that they're being procured directly from Cree here in the US and shipped to the factories by distributors.





This is very good info for us to have. Thanks Matt.


----------



## MattK (Dec 16, 2009)

Sure thing - I should put that in my sig.


----------



## AeroNautiCal (Dec 17, 2009)

I got an email from The Photon Shop, http://www.thephotonshop.co.uk/ to say that these models would be in the UK today or tomorrow, and they'd be on their site once they arrive.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Dec 17, 2009)

AeroNautiCal said:


> I got an email from The Photon Shop, http://www.thephotonshop.co.uk/ to say that these models would be in the UK today or tomorrow, and they'd be on their site once they arrive.



Thanks for the link to that site, they have plastic battery holders! Just what I've been looking for!


----------



## AeroNautiCal (Dec 17, 2009)

I struck lucky when I found this company, my P3D and 10 CR 123's arrived the next day, with a gift of a tiny keyring light.

Impressed by this, I completed a Fenix Customer Survey, and some time later, out of the blue, I received a Fenix KM5 pocket knife (unknown to me, there was a prize draw for those whom completed the Survey).

I'd emailed the company (out of hours) to enquire about the new light, and got a reply within minutes!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Dec 17, 2009)

AeroNautiCal said:


> I struck lucky when I found this company, my P3D and 10 CR 123's arrived the next day, with a gift of a tiny keyring light.



Was that a while ago? They don't seem to stock the P3D there now. 

I only ask out of interest because I've just purchased a P3D instead of waiting for the new PD30, due to the superior runtime on medium!

Now I've been looking for a handy (and safe) way to carry those explosive CR123A cells around as spares, hence looking for the battery holders.


----------



## AeroNautiCal (Dec 17, 2009)

I bought my P3D and CR 123's about this time last year, I could not believe the output from such a small torch!

Intended use (apart from EDC) was for paddling through tunnels in my Packraft with the light clipped to my helmet, my logic being that if any approaching canal boats saw such a bright light, they'd think I was in a big boat!


----------



## skyfire (Dec 17, 2009)

anybody that recently got there new pd30 R4 like to share about its beam profile, spill, color tint, comparisons to other pd30 or quarks?

we're waiting


----------



## BigMHoff (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish this could use an 18650.


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 17, 2009)

woodrow said:


> I am looking forward to getting the new Quark forward clicky 123x2 with the R5 when they come in. I was impressed by my Quark...and I like 17650 compatibilitity...which the Fenix does not really have.


 
The Fenix 2x123 lights lack Turbo mode with a 17670 but the other modes work, but I too prefer the Quark for it's ability to fuction at all levels on a 17670.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 18, 2009)

BigMHoff said:


> I wish this could use an 18650.



We've been telling Fenix that for 2+ years. They've yet to listen.

However 4Sevens offers an 18650 body tube to use with quark lights. :twothumbs So you can get an XP-G light (in stock soon) with awesome regulation just as good as Fenix's with an 18650 body. Plus 4Seven's lights have a true low low.


----------



## kts (Dec 18, 2009)

Phantom said:


> 4Seven's lights have a true low low.


 
and preflash


----------



## techwg (Dec 18, 2009)

AeroNautiCal said:


> I got an email from The Photon Shop, http://www.thephotonshop.co.uk/ to say that these models would be in the UK today or tomorrow, and they'd be on their site once they arrive.



Good good, I have been waiting for them to come to the UK.


----------



## AeroNautiCal (Dec 18, 2009)

techwg said:


> Good good, I have been waiting for them to come to the UK.



They're on the website, here. http://thephotonshop.co.uk/page21.htm


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 19, 2009)

Anyone have one yet I would really like to know beam tint and how they compare with the R5 Quarks?


----------



## emacdaddyo (Dec 19, 2009)

less runtime than the original , why bother?


----------



## skyfire (Dec 19, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> Anyone have one yet I would really like to know beam tint and how they compare with the R5 Quarks?


 
and also the pd30 r2

bump...


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey Matt I hope you still have a R4 PD30 in stock I am placing an order 

Maybe you have found time to turn one on and report. Thanks


----------



## cache529 (Dec 21, 2009)

My Fenix PD30 R4 just shipped! This is going to be my first nice torch having previously owned just Maglites 3C, 6D and various AAs. I'm also waiting for my ez123 to ship...I'm planning to gift one...but I'm having 2nd thoughts...I want to keep both. LOL! If I do gift one...I will at least make sure it works. Hehe.


----------



## skyfire (Dec 21, 2009)

i couldnt help myself and ordered one last night.

this time i swear im not buying anymore lights for at least 2 months LOL


----------



## SuperTrouper (Dec 21, 2009)

cache529 said:


> My Fenix PD30 R4 just shipped! This is going to be my first nice torch having previously owned just Maglites 3C, 6D and various AAs. I'm also waiting for my ez123 to ship...I'm planning to gift one...but I'm having 2nd thoughts...I want to keep both. LOL! If I do gift one...I will at least make sure it works. Hehe.





skyfire said:


> i couldnt help myself and ordered one last night.
> 
> this time i swear im not buying anymore lights for at least 2 months LOL



Great that's at least two people's opinions of this light we can look forward to!


----------



## techwg (Dec 23, 2009)

Do we know what the range of these lights are yet? I cant find a fenix image stating the distance the beam will go.


----------



## John_Galt (Dec 23, 2009)

NewTech said:


> Matt.
> How can you tell the different between *PD-30 R2* and *PD-30 XP-G R4* ?.
> (base on physical of the flashlight).



The R2 version is based upon the XR-E package, which is much larger than the XP-G package. If you look at the dome, the die of the R2 is completely visible, as well as the metal "table" it is on. The XP-G R4 version just appears like a small yellow dome, because of the larger die size.


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 23, 2009)

techwg said:


> Do we know what the range of these lights are yet? I cant find a fenix image stating the distance the beam will go.



Try the manufacturer's site 
http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=63


----------



## techwg (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks 

Anyone gonna post some beamshots on here? Perhaps compare the R2 to the R4 also? We love pics. Mine is coming in the next few days.


----------



## cache529 (Dec 24, 2009)

Look at what the mail-lady handed me today...the day before xmas! I'm going to attempt to post a few pictures. I'm sure someone will provide a nice review later, because I'm not sure how to start. Anyway, right off the bat, the quality and feel of the Fenix is really nice. The UI and all light modes are pretty intuitive. I got the same issues some have mentioned about the EZ123...mine is just a little difficult to get into Hi Mode (it seems to depend on the battery, I tried 6 different BatteryStation CR123s...one couldn't get into High Mode at all...maybe it's the battery...but I have nothing to test it.


I got a couple of beamshots here of the PD30+R4 on turbo. Please excuse the clutter, it's a small house and I got people staying over. This one is from 7 ft. 


and here's one at 1 ft away...


That's it for now. Sorry, if the pictures are too big. I resized them down to about 800x600...Is there a quick way to resize within the post?


Over Sized images deleted


----------



## SuperTrouper (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, any chance of one of the low and medium modes please?


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice pics cache529 but they are way too big, can you please resize them, thanks!


----------



## cache529 (Dec 24, 2009)

Here are more shots. The exact distance is 7'4". It's sunny outside, time is about 12:45 PM. Blinds are closed and I have one window directly opposite of beamshot with a bluish curtain (this might affect the tint). 

1. Control
2. Low 
3. Med
4. High
5. Turbo

This way you can open them in different tabs and have the browser resize them...I'm still trying to figure out best way to post them so that they show smaller...I prefer to use code if possible, instead of manually resizing them on the computer.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 24, 2009)

Got mine today. This is the most impressive light I now own. The low is a little lower than the 5 lumen low of my P3D Q5. The turbo is brighter than my Thrunite XP-G R5 dropins. The turbo is also noticeably brighter than my TK11 R2 (240 lumens) on high. The medium and high are brighter than the P3D Q5's same settings. No rings in the beam, and I think the hotspot is a little tighter the the P3D Q5, meaning it may throw farther. I only hope the runtimes are understated.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Dec 25, 2009)

cache529 said:


> Here are more shots. The exact distance is 7'4". It's sunny outside, time is about 12:45 PM. Blinds are closed and I have one window directly opposite of beamshot with a bluish curtain (this might affect the tint).
> 
> 1. Control
> 2. Low
> ...





Hooked on Fenix said:


> Got mine today. This is the most impressive light I now own. The low is a little lower than the 5 lumen low of my P3D Q5. The turbo is brighter than my Thrunite XP-G R5 dropins. The turbo is also noticeably brighter than my TK11 R2 (240 lumens) on high. The medium and high are brighter than the P3D Q5's same settings. No rings in the beam, and I think the hotspot is a little tighter the the P3D Q5, meaning it may throw farther. I only hope the runtimes are understated.



Thanks for the info you two.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 25, 2009)

This is the first time I can remember where I feel a little disappointed in a Fenix. It uses the same reflector as the PD30+ and has the exact same size spill. The spill size is exactly the same as the PD30+ and far less then the Quark 123x2 or even the 1xAA. Spill seems only slightly brighter on the R4 then the PD30+ but the R4 has no cree rings. 

Although the R2 and R4 hot spot are about the same size the R4 is much less pronounced and is easily out thrown by the R2, no big surprise their. The tint on mine is alot like my P3D with a little bit of minty green nothing to bad and I'm sure it varys light from light.

I had only about 70 meters to work with tonight but the Quark 123x2 throws better also. It does have a lower low then the PD30+ I would guess about half as much output on low maybe even less.

I need to get out tonight in a wider and longer area but I don't see anything changing. I'm not sure what I will do with this light given it does not really do anything better then the R2, less throw and not a lot more brighter spill that I can see.

The only reasons why I would suggest this light vs. the R2 is either you want a lower low or you want no cree rings. Other than that I would stay with the Quark R5 for larger spill and longer throw or the PD30+ for more throw with about equal the brightness is spill.

I still need more time comparing spill brightness vs. the PD30+ but surprisingly the R4 does not seem that much brighter.


----------



## techwg (Dec 25, 2009)

Well let us know what happens in the wider and longer area. I myself am waiting for delivery. I think spill is good however the main beam is what i am interested in. If the beam is brighter and covers a wider area that's cool. If it does not hit the 100m mark but is visibly opening up a wider area then I will be happy. Still, would be nice if it can hit 100m enough to see if a person is there


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 25, 2009)

It will illuminate a person at 100 meters I am just disappointed mine is not overall brighter. I expected it to throw less then the R2 but I though it would equal or maybe even out throw the Quark but it didn't. I was really wanting brighter spill then I got. Don't get me wrong it's still a good light I'm sure many will enjoy just doesn't fit my own needs.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 25, 2009)

Tonight I got a chance to take the PD30 R4 and Quark 123x2 R5 out to compare them both at 110 meters and I have to change my original impression about the throw.

It was a little more obvious at greater distance that they both have about the same amount of throw what made me think the Quark had better throw originally was that it has a larger hot
spot so it illuminates a larger area at any distance. 

The PD30 spill is brighter but much narrower. I look forward to your input when you guys get yours.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 25, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> This is the first time I can remember where I feel a little disappointed in a Fenix. It uses the same reflector as the PD30+ and has the exact same size spill. The spill size is exactly the same as the PD30+ and far less then the Quark 123x2 or even the 1xAA. Spill seems only slightly brighter on the R4 then the PD30+ but the R4 has no cree rings.
> 
> Although the R2 and R4 hot spot are about the same size the R4 is much less pronounced and is easily out thrown by the R2, no big surprise their. The tint on mine is alot like my P3D with a little bit of minty green nothing to bad and I'm sure it varys light from light.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your thoughts on this.... I am really tempted to buy this light...but I have the +R2 version also. I really like the R2 version...but a slightly smoother beam might be nice...then again...I do not know that it is worth another $80


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 25, 2009)

woodrow said:


> Thanks for your thoughts on this.... I am really tempted to buy this light...but I have the +R2 version also. I really like the R2 version...but a slightly smoother beam might be nice...then again...I do not know that it is worth another $80



No problem and it seems like there is a few members who have yet to receive their R4 yet if your on the fence maybe you can wait to see there perspective on it, you know how it is to each his own. If you want a smooth beam it really does have that for sure.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 26, 2009)

I noticed my PD30 R4 has a fairly smooth reflector. It isn't textured much, if any, like my P3D Q5. This probably helps with throw. No need to fix the beam means no need to texture the reflector to hide the artifacts. My PD30 R4 definitely throws farther than my P3D Q5. Both have about the same sized hotspots overall and the same sized spill. However, with the PD30 R4, there is a brighter hotspot, within the hotspot that is brighter than that of the P3D Q5's. The outer hotspot is actually dimmer than that of the P3D Q5 on turbo (which has a pretty uniform hotspot). If you're comparing these two lights for throw, you would need to aim the PD30 R4 more accurately to tell that it's beam goes farther (as it will light up a smaller area at a farther distance). Otherwise, you'd come to the false conclusion that the P3D Q5 outthrows the PD30 R4. Not sure about the PD30 R2, but if you have one, let us know, making sure the R4 version is aimed right on target.


----------



## skyfire (Dec 27, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> Tonight I got a chance to take the PD30 R4 and Quark 123x2 R5 out to compare them both at 110 meters and I have to change my original impression about the throw.
> 
> It was a little more obvious at greater distance that they both have about the same amount of throw what made me think the Quark had better throw originally was that it has a larger hot
> spot so it illuminates a larger area at any distance.
> ...


 

good to hear that the spill is brighter than the quark. its really all i want from it. im still waiting for my pd30 in the mail.
i want a really bright spill, with a wide hotspot, throw isnt a concern for me.
the quark has a wide spill which is very nice, but it sacrifices spill brightness for it. but no complaints about the quark, its my favorite light so far, and the reason why i ordered the pd30.


----------



## techwg (Dec 29, 2009)

I have mine now. Wow... I have to say I like the difference going from R2 laser to R4 flood. I gave my old P3D Q5 op to my dad, so I will see if I can borrow it to compare to that, since that is the only other "floody" light that I had from fenix.

I will try and make a video tonight on it, if I get chance


----------



## SuperTrouper (Dec 29, 2009)

techwg said:


> I have mine now. Wow... I have to say I like the difference going from R2 laser to R4 flood. I gave my old P3D Q5 op to my dad, so I will see if I can borrow it to compare to that, since that is the only other "floody" light that I had from fenix.
> 
> I will try and make a video tonight on it, if I get chance



Thanks for reporting back on the light, I look forward to seeing your video.


----------



## techwg (Dec 29, 2009)

My PD30 XP-G R4 video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBtD6Viijsg

I took one part indoors so you can see it and hear a little about it, then 2 different outdoor parts so you can see the differences in the beam.


----------



## thedeske (Dec 30, 2009)

techwg said:


> My PD30 XP-G R4 video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBtD6Viijsg
> 
> I took one part indoors so you can see it and hear a little about it, then 2 different outdoor parts so you can see the differences in the beam.



Thanks - the window shots show the difference


----------



## SuperTrouper (Dec 30, 2009)

Great comparison Video. Thanks for venturing out into the rain to shoot this for us!


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice techwg I think the video gives the right info on the beams for someone to decide between thr R2 and R4. I have been playing around with the R4 and the PD30 Q5 and would have to say if someone ask me again to describe the beam I would just say a brighter Q5 PD30.

P.S. the light continues to grow on me I begin to realize again why I love the PD30 with the multiple outputs easily accessed, its like two lights in one.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 30, 2009)

techwg said:


> My PD30 XP-G R4 video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBtD6Viijsg
> 
> I took one part indoors so you can see it and hear a little about it, then 2 different outdoor parts so you can see the differences in the beam.


 
Nice video...but you should state that it will cost you $80 to view it. Or at least it will cost me that much....now I am buying one.

Thanks!


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 30, 2009)

woodrow said:


> Nice video...but you should state that it will cost you $80 to view it. Or at least it will cost me that much....now I am buying one.
> 
> Thanks!



lol you was just waiting on one good reason huh, you should know their is no need to try resisting. I envy your patience though.


----------



## skyfire (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks for the awesome video!!

i think ill be very happy with the r4 bin.

waiting is the hardest part.

in the video the beam tint looks bluish, is that so to the eyes?


----------



## techwg (Dec 31, 2009)

thedeske said:


> Thanks - the window shots show the difference



window?



skyfire said:


> thanks for the awesome video!!
> 
> i think ill be very happy with the r4 bin.
> 
> ...



The beam is perfectly white. The camera was set to macro mode indoors so I could get good detail on the light to show people. The side effect was the beam looked to have blue parts when really its a flawless smooth and creamy white white beam.

I added an annotation on the video to explain this now.


----------



## thedeske (Dec 31, 2009)

techwg said:


> window?




My bad - Deck?


I like the flood, but don't think I'll trade up unless I gift my current 30
at some point.


----------



## skyfire (Jan 1, 2010)

techwg said:


> window?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


WOW white white beam?? really?
i received my R4 and when i turned it on, i was very unimpressed. i used it at work that night. it was very green. with some yellow, so much green which is kinda of irratating. even at guy at noticed it. 

(he bought a pelican 7060, after i showed him my olight m20):laughing:
(hes also the only guy i can talk torches to. hes also upset that he paid about $140, and my m20 is still better.)

anyways, later that night after i fully charged my spiderfire 1000mah protected rcr123a. at 4.17v i poped them in and tested it.

it flickered and now there are 2 small contact points on the led that lights up really really dim. ive tried primaries, a few different brands. and the results are always the same.

im in the process to shipping it back to dealer, so they may ship it to china to get it fixed.

i was hoping taht id get a good pick tint wise. but looks like i striked out. which sucks cause i think i could of warmed up to it. which is also good beacuse i know it was already defective out the box and havent seen what it can really do.

so far, the beam was nice, even if greenish, the transition from hotspot to spill was very nice. and its throw didnt seem bad. (of course mind was bad)

so im gona give the pd30 another try and try and get it fixed, is there a way i can just buy another R4 head unit. it would be much faster.

thanks again. great video btw. and happy new year!


----------



## techwg (Jan 1, 2010)

damn. where u buy it from? I have bought so many fenix lights from TPS and I have never had any bad tints on any light ever. Either I am exceptionally lucky or he's already sending ones back with bad tints before customers get them.

I know back in the day with some other brands like Nuwai I had some bad tints. But while buying fenix's never had a bad one.


----------



## skyfire (Jan 2, 2010)

i guess i was just really unlucky with it. it was my first fenix light, and i was looking forward to having it. (imho, i would of thought fenix would have better quality control. unless that light was returned previously, and then shipped out to me.)

i bought it from flashlightgear.com with their 20% off deal. if i knew this was going to happen i would of paid alittle more for faster shipping, and avoid all this hassle. but i understand the slow shipping, i ordered it with christmas right around the corner. (bad timing on my part. honestly, i would of probably bought another light or 2 from them if i received my first order before the 20% deal was over. (still really want the jetbeam m1x)

so far they've been very responsive about my problem, and asked that i ship it back to them so that they can send it to fenix in china.

so hopefully it comes back like its suppose to, and i can do some comparison reviews with my quark 123x2 tactical. so far, i like the clip, knurling, and swtich of the quark more. no comment on the beam and brightness since my pd30 was already defective.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 2, 2010)

skyfire said:


> later that night after i fully charged my spiderfire 1000mah protected rcr123a. at 4.17v i poped them in and tested it.



I always read not to use rcr123 with Fenix lights.


----------



## skyfire (Jan 2, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> I always read not to use rcr123 with Fenix lights.


 
if i get my pd30 back i wont be using it with rechargeables anymore. 

but the first time i turned it on i used primaries, and the tint was the same yellow/green. and not very bright either. so im thinking it was already defective.


----------



## techwg (Jan 2, 2010)

skyfire said:


> if i get my pd30 back i wont be using it with rechargeables anymore.
> 
> but the first time i turned it on i used primaries, and the tint was the same yellow/green. and not very bright either. so im thinking it was already defective.



I have been using AW RCR123 protected cells in my 2 cell fenix lights for a very long time. Never had any issues with them. One battery died or went weird on me, but other than that there are no differences in the light with RCR


----------



## Ignoramus (Jan 3, 2010)

Will the R4 head work with the PD20 body?


----------



## Ice (Jan 3, 2010)

I also own a P3D-Q5, a PD30-R2 and a PD30-R4 now and what some allready said about the different beams is true!
I measured the hot spot intensity of all three lights (in lux), and gut this:

*The PD30-R4 has only about the same hot spot intensity (and throw) as the P3D-Q5!* To be honest, I'm a little disappointed!

*The PD30-R2 had an about 30% brighter hot spot and thus a much better throw!*

*On the other hand, the P3D and PD30-R4 have really nice beam profiles while the PD30-R2 had a lot of Cree-rings visible...* 

lovecpf

Edit: There is a (German) comparison video of all three at youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MlwOX4IJnE&feature=related


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 3, 2010)

Could you post your lux readings please that would be great I really want to see what the PD30+ is doing. Thanks


----------



## Ice (Jan 3, 2010)

No problem, but you really shouldn't take those to important, as I use a cheap lux meter (ST-2232) and intended those readings for relative comparisons only.

Measured at a distance of about 6 meters, using new duracell batteries:
P3D: approx 70 lux
PD30-R2: approx 100 lux
PD30-R4: approx 70 lux

Edit1: 
For a comparison: WolfEyes Fox Q5 with highest focus: 130 lux

Edit2:
Looking at those numbers I have to say that PD30-R2 even has an about 40% (not just 30%) brighter hot spot...
Or vice versa, that PD30-R4 has a 30% darker hot spot.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Ice it is good for comparison's I need to look into getting my own lux meter.

Maybe someone has already asked but I wonder why Fenix went with the R4 in the "special version" PD30 and not the R5 they are using in the Ti PD10?


----------



## MattK (Jan 3, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Maybe someone has already asked but I wonder why Fenix went with the R4 in the "special version" PD30 and not the R5 they are using in the Ti PD10?



Because R5 availability in China is extremely limited.

Most of the companies in China claiming to be using or selling R5's are, to put it simply, liars. 
No one can tell an R3 from an R5 from looking at it and this is being taken advantage of.

The companies legitimately using R5's are, for the most part, sourcing them here in the US and having them shipped in.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Matt and thats to bad about the R3 being sold as R5.


----------



## MattK (Jan 3, 2010)

Sure thing.

Just another one for the ' you get what you pay for,' file and that certainly extends beyond the product itself into the dealers/factories you choose to support.


----------



## Arnulf (Jan 3, 2010)

MattK said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> Just another one for the ' you get what you pay for,' file and that certainly extends beyond the product itself into the dealers/factories you choose to support.



What brands and models use the R5 and actually really have an R5 LED?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 3, 2010)

MattK said:


> The R4's - or atleast our order of PD30 R4's - started shipping from the factory a few days ago so they'll begin shipping to customers shortly.
> 
> They're probably not R5's because R5's are still very hard to get in China - the distributors there do not have them which is why there were so few PD10 Ti's made.
> 
> ...



I wasn't aware of any current Olight flashlights with R5 l.e.d.s. When are these lights coming out? Are there any 2AA lights with R5 l.e.d.s coming out soon?


----------



## Arnulf (Jan 4, 2010)

I was reading a led flashlight listing on ebay and it said R5 led in the title then in the specs it said R2?


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 4, 2010)

It wasn't this light was it? http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=58&products_id=483

I just ask because that light has R5 in title but it is the series name for the light and nothing to do with the led.


----------



## Arnulf (Jan 4, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> It wasn't this light was it? http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=58&products_id=483
> 
> I just ask because that light has R5 in title but it is the series name for the light and nothing to do with the led.



No that is not the brand.....should have bookmarked the auction...cannot remember the brand name to try and find it again...I was gonna inquire about it.


----------



## Arnulf (Jan 4, 2010)

Its not R5....it says R4....then in the specs it says R2?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Fenix-PD30-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca8da777b


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 4, 2010)

techwg said:


> My PD30 XP-G R4 video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBtD6Viijsg
> 
> I took one part indoors so you can see it and hear a little about it, then 2 different outdoor parts so you can see the differences in the beam.



LOL CAN WE GET SOME MORE RAIN AND FREEZING WINDS PLEASE


----------



## techwg (Jan 4, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> LOL CAN WE GET SOME MORE RAIN AND FREEZING WINDS PLEASE



oh yea   

Oh well it was worth it to make the video. Remember the other one I made which compliments that first one. It was dry for that one I think.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 4, 2010)

techwg said:


> oh yea
> 
> Oh well it was worth it to make the video. Remember the other one I made which compliments that first one. It was dry for that one I think.



Should have wrote in there that your video was quite good regarding it's effect. I can see how the beams differ and have an idea of how bright it is. I was looking at buying that light anyhow as my casual carry light. Actually I need to get my gf a light like that.

But I was laughing hard at your predicament. I realize that's not so nice. Guess I'm bad. :mecry:

Dude, I need a video camera.


----------



## techwg (Jan 5, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> Should have wrote in there that your video was quite good regarding it's effect. I can see how the beams differ and have an idea of how bright it is. I was looking at buying that light anyhow as my casual carry light. Actually I need to get my gf a light like that.
> 
> But I was laughing hard at your predicament. I realize that's not so nice. Guess I'm bad. :mecry:
> 
> Dude, I need a video camera.



 I really like this new R4 light. Both the R2 and R4 are very very nice lights indeed but the new R4 since it spreads the beam out is perfect. Also the low mode is 100% perfect for indoor use so would be great as an EDC and even a handy house backup light if someone is not the EDC type.

If someone you know is not an EDC type of person, convert them immediatly, even if you have to give them a keychain light.


----------



## Corvette6769 (Jan 6, 2010)

skyfire said:


> WOW white white beam?? really?
> i received my R4 and when i turned it on, i was very unimpressed. i used it at work that night. it was very green. with some yellow, so much green which is kinda of irratating. even at guy at noticed it.
> 
> (he bought a pelican 7060, after i showed him my olight m20):laughing:
> ...


 

As I posted in the PD30 thread I started two days before Cree announced the XP-G last April, I have eagerly awaited the PD30 XP-G R4, and after 8 months of waiting when mine finally arrived yesterday I had to share your disappointment as mine too is defective.

When I installed Surefire SF123A batteries in the PD30 R4 and turned it on the first time, I noticed immediately that the low was very dim (like a moonlight mode - 20% of the LUX reading my PD30-Q5 has on low) and very blue-green in color.
 
At first it would cycle through the different modes, then when on Turbo, it changed colors and dimmed considerably.
 
I then installed another pair of batteries out of my PD30-Q5 and now it will not change modes (seems stuck on medium).
 
I have tried different batteries including other Surefire, Duracell, Energizer, and Battery Station 3.0v primaries to 3.6v rechargeable CR123A, and still no change.
 
Bummer!


----------



## skyfire (Jan 7, 2010)

Corvette6769 said:


> As I posted in the PD30 thread I started two days before Cree announced the XP-G last April, I have eagerly awaited the PD30 XP-G R4, and after 8 months of waiting when mine finally arrived yesterday I had to share your disappointment as mine too is defective.
> 
> When I installed Surefire SF123A batteries in the PD30 R4 and turned it on the first time, I noticed immediately that the low was very dim (like a moonlight mode - 20% of the LUX reading my PD30-Q5 has on low) and very blue-green in color.
> 
> ...


 

bigtime bummer!
sorry to hear that it happened to you too! hopefully in about a months time we can enjoy our pd30s like its meant to be. i was really looking forward to my first fenix light after reading so many great things about them. luckily i have other lights to hold me over til then. because of this, im holding off buying any other lights, which is hard cause i saw a fenix ld20($55) and pd30 r2($60), at a retail store (frys). and i want a jetbeam m1x. 

bring on the darkness!


----------



## Misan (Apr 3, 2010)

Considered the option of purchase PD30 R4, but price in our country is disappointing (the equivalent of $ 130)


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 3, 2010)

Misan said:


> Considered the option of purchase PD30 R4, but price in our country is disappointing (the equivalent of $ 130)



Forget it it's not worth that unless your a Fenix collector and have to have every model. IMO the R2 and Q5 models are better.


----------



## Corvette6769 (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree. I am waiting a while for this all to shake out in hopes that Fenix will install the Cree XPG S2-bin (493-520 lm @ 1.5A) since the S2 flux bin provides up to 400 lumens at 1A - http://www.cree.com/press/press_deta...=1254314703656


----------



## Misan (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe you right, now Zebra SC30w enough for EDC. :candle:


----------



## justlux (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anyone taken a lux reading of the PD30 R2 on turbo mode? If so, please could you let me know your reading?

Thanks,

Jessica


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have always changed battery's in my Fenix lights as soon as the battery warning kicks in (quick strobe) so I decided it was time I check runtimes in my PD30 R4. So what I did is drop in a new set of Duracell CR123's and set it to max, I would run it for 10 minutes and shut it off for 5-7.

On turbo I got 101 minutes until the flashing battery warning. Then I changed it down to high mode and it ran on high for 20 minutes until low battery warning.

Next on medium 15 minutes until battery warning so I changed it low and it has been running for 4.5 hrs and still going strong. I am very pleased by this low mode runtime even after the battery's was exhausted on the higher modes and I will let you know how long it runs before shutting off on this low mode. 

When I am done with this runtime check I plan on checking how long it will run on medium after I exhaust the batterys from turbo mode.

EDIT- After all modes were depleted the runtime on low was 13hrs 57mins.


----------



## Corvette6769 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wish Fenix was not so far behind other manufacturers when it comes to updating the PD30.

I just received a XP-G *R5* flashlight from DX for under $20.00 that far outperforms my PD30 Q5.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 11, 2010)

Not sure I follow how is the PD30 behind and what is it behind in? The PD30 went from a Q5 to a R2- XPG R4 in what a year? True it does not have the R5 but what is the advantages of that 10-15 lumens maybe?

What DX light outperforms it and how?


----------



## manitoe (Jun 11, 2010)

skyfire said:


> WOW white white beam?? really?
> i received my R4 and when i turned it on, i was very unimpressed. i used it at work that night. it was very green. with some yellow, so much green which is kinda of irratating.



My PD30 R4 also has an obvious green tint, even more so on the lower levels. And my LD10 R4 is even worse. It's a shame cause I really like the floody beam profile the R4's put out. They light up a room with ease, but that tint puts me off everytime I use them. It's also the main reason I still haven't picked up a 4Sevens R5, I just don't want to end up with another ugly green tinted paperweight.


----------



## ozzy702 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm a complete newb when it comes to lights but I'm already bitten by the bug. I have a quark AA2 and now also a Fenix PD30 and am looking for rechargeable batteries for both lights. I see plenty of options at batteryjunction.com (if there is a better source please point me in that direction) but want to make sure I purchase the appropriate batteries. I've seen conflicting reports on the PD30 being comparable with rechargeables. Any help or input is much appreciated.


----------



## Corvette6769 (Jul 13, 2010)

ozzy702 said:


> I'm a complete newb when it comes to lights but I'm already bitten by the bug. I have a quark AA2 and now also a Fenix PD30 and am looking for rechargeable batteries for both lights. I see plenty of options at batteryjunction.com (if there is a better source please point me in that direction) but want to make sure I purchase the appropriate batteries. I've seen conflicting reports on the PD30 being comparable with rechargeables. Any help or input is much appreciated.


 
The PD30 is well documented to perform fine with rechargeable cells. If you search the forums you will find comparison tests of various CR123 cell brands. One thing you will notice is that price is not indicative of performance. I personally am very satisfied with the 20 Juice brand CR123 that I bought directly from the manufacturer through their listing on eBay for $1.64 each including shipping (search for Juice Brand Rechargeable Photo Lithium CR123A Batteries). I have verified through my own load tests that the Juice brand are true 600 mAh. These are what I use in all of my Fenix flashlights that 18650 cells will not fit into.


----------

